# who are the best photographers of 20th century?



## Hawkins (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi, im new here and I need some help. 

Im a doing a multimedia aplication about photography of 20th century based on Ludwig Museum of Cologne. Its a work for the university. 

I would like to do a selection of the best 15/20 photographers of 20th century. Its a bit difficult for me to do this small selection and I would like to see if you could help me.

You could choose between 5/10 photographers or even less and I do a list of the photographers with your votes here on this post. What do u think?

Ill start:

Ansel Adams 
Alfred Stieglitz 
Helmut Newton
Henri Cartier-Bresson 
Margaret Bourke-White
Robert Capa


-rank - name ------ votes

            1   -   Ansel Adams   3       
2   -   Henri Cartier-Bresson   3       
3   -   Edward Weston   2       
4  -   Jock Sturges   2       
5   -   Margaret Bourke-White   2       
6   -   Paul Strand   2       
7   -   Alfred Eisenstaedt   1       
8   -   Alfred Stieglitz   1       
9   -   Andre Kertesz   1       
10   -   Annie Lebowitz   1       
11   -   Arnold Newman   1       
12   -   Barry Goldwater   1       
13   -   Charles M Gurkin   1       
14   -   Craig Blank   1       
15   -   Daniel Colvin   1       
16   -   David LaChapelle   1       
17   -   Diane Arbus   1       
18   -   Don McCullin   1       
19   -   Elliot Erwitt   1       
20   -   Emogene Cunningham   1       
21   -   Ernst Haas   1       
22   -   Galen Rowell   1       
23   -   Gordon Parks   1       
24   -   Helmut Newton   1       
25   -   Herb Ritts   1       
26   -   Irving Penn   1       
27   -   James Natchwey   1       
28   -   Jan Sudek   1       
29   -   Jay Maisel   1       
30   -   Jerry Uelsmann   1       
31   -   Joe Cornish   1       
32   -   Joel Meyerowitz   1       
33   -   Joel Peter Witkin   1       
34   -   Joseph & David Muench   1       
35   -   Lange Dorothea   1       
36   -   Larry Burrows   1       
37   -   Lewis Hine   1       
38   -   Man Ray   1       
39   -   Matt Needham   1       
40   -   Richard Avedon   1       
41   -   Robert Capa   1       
42   -   Robert Mapplethorpe   1       
43   -   Sally Mann   1       
44   -   Steve McCurry   1       
45   -   Terri Sprinkle   1       
46   -   Thomas D. Mangelsen   1       
47   -   W. Eugene Smith   1       
48   -   Walker Evans   1       
49   -   Weegee   1       
50   -   Werner Bischof   1   

Thanks.
Joao.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Nov 14, 2006)

I would add to that list:

Don McCullin - for his coverage of various conflicts, trouble-spots and the gritty side of life
Larry Burrows - coverage of the Vietnam War
Joe Cornish - British landscape photographer


----------



## KevinR (Nov 14, 2006)

How about:

Paul Strand
Edward Weston
Emogene Cunningham


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Nov 14, 2006)

j_mcquillen said:
			
		

> I would add to that list:
> 
> Don McCullin - for his coverage of various conflicts, trouble-spots and the gritty side of life
> Larry Burrows - coverage of the Vietnam War
> Joe Cornish - British landscape photographer


 
Don McMullin although very good some of his work disturbs me... Guess its something inside that doesnt want to believe that some of that stuff exists


----------



## ladyphotog (Nov 14, 2006)

I would also add to that:
Arnold Newman
Annie Lebowitz
Herb Ritts

And Edward Weston is one of my favorites.


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Man Ray
Diane Arbus
Irving Penn
Richard Avedon
Alfred Eisenstaedt
Weegee


----------



## Pirate (Nov 14, 2006)

Please include my vote of *David LaChapelle* his stuff is captivating.


----------



## Hawkins (Nov 14, 2006)

Updated!

Well, I would like to have a list of the best 20 photographers not a list of the best 100!  And if you find a photographer in the list that is one of them vote on him again so we ll get a good selection in the end.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hawkins said:
			
		

> Updated!
> 
> Well, I would like to have a list of the best 20 photographers not a list of the best 100!


Well, you asked the wrong crowd. 

Couple more names... 
Elliot Erwitt
Werner Bischof
W. Eugene Smith

And a vote for Henri Cartier-Bresson.

Welcome aboard, btw!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 14, 2006)

Terri Sprinkle
Daniel Alexander
Matt Needham
Daniel Colvin
Charles M Gurkin


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Terri Sprinkle
> Daniel Alexander
> Matt Needham
> Daniel Colvin
> Charles M Gurkin


You missed Jeff Canes.


----------



## CMan (Nov 14, 2006)

What? Not one vote for Thomas D. Mangelsen yet? This guys stuff is amazing.

Add him, and throw in a vote for Ansel Adams from me.


----------



## craig (Nov 15, 2006)

CMan said:
			
		

> What? Not one vote for Thomas D. Mangelsen yet? This guys stuff is amazing.
> 
> Add him, and throw in a vote for Ansel Adams from me.



Proud to say that I have met Mangelsen on numerous occasions. Cool dude. Not a fan of his work. 

Anyway. I do not envy your multimedia presentation. That is a lot of ground to cover. Of course the presentation goes much deeper than a popularity contest. All the photographers on the list represent photography in the 20th Century. As a matter of fact you could probably throw 15 darts at the list and still come out with a comprehensive display of work. As always the main thing will be the photographs and your text. 

If we could edit the list... Add the incomparable Craig Blank and maybe the incomparable Jay Maisel (my hero). Take out has beens' like Steiglitz, Adams and Bresson and add JeffCanes, Danalec99, and Corey17.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 15, 2006)

Not to complicate things further, but you missed one of the most influencial photographers in the last century, Ernst Haas.

I would also put James Natchwey on that list.

My top votes would go for Ansel Adams, Haas, Natchwey, and Bourke-White, not neccessarily in order of importance.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2006)

as we can see here, there is no definite list of *the best 20* ... there were many good and outstanding ones, each of the the best or one of the best for *his/her* type of photography/subjects. you can certainly make a list with 100 extremely good photographers/photoartists, but to say 20 of them are the best will always be very much subject to personal taste.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 15, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> as we can see here, there is no definite list of *the best 20* ... there were many good and outstanding ones, each of the the best or one of the best for *his/her* type of photography/subjects. you can certainly make a list with 100 extremely good photographers/photoartists, but to say 20 of them are the best will always be very much subject to personal taste.


Exactly. The said names are giants in their respective areas. 
All we need now is a set of darts.


----------



## geoffe (Nov 15, 2006)

I would add:

Gordon Parks
Joel Peter Witkin
Joel Meyerowitz
Andre Kertesz
Paul Strand
Jerry Uelsmann
Sally Mann
Jan Sudek
Jock Sturges

Difficult to say who is the best.  I respect many photographers for different reasons.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 15, 2006)

Galen Rowell
Joseph & David Muench
Barry Goldwater


----------



## brianfm (Nov 15, 2006)

I vote for Henri Cartier-Bresson.  Steve McCurry, too.


----------



## Hawkins (Nov 15, 2006)

oh my god... almost 50! 



			
				craig said:
			
		

> Anyway. I do not envy your multimedia presentation. That is a lot of ground to cover. Of course the presentation goes much deeper than a popularity contest. All the photographers on the list represent photography in the 20th Century. As a matter of fact you could probably throw 15 darts at the list and still come out with a comprehensive display of work. As always the main thing will be the photographs and your text.



I was thinking about an aplication with different sections. I have few time to do it so I cant talk about 100 photohraphers. I ll make a small section where I ll write personal texts for 15/20 photographers and make a small photo gallery for each one. Then I ll make a huge gallery with photos of  the other photographers that i havent talk on the small section... and a text about photography, a text about Ludwig Museum of Cologne... 



			
				Alex_B said:
			
		

> as we can see here, there is no definite list of *the best 20* ... there were many good and outstanding ones, each of the the best or one of the best for *his/her* type of photography/subjects. you can certainly make a list with 100 extremely good photographers/photoartists, but to say 20 of them are the best will always be very much subject to personal taste.



I know that you are right and maybe I did the wrong question, but i think u can understand what I have to do too.. 

List Updated!


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hawkins;

Your re-editing of your initial post is appreciated.  Thanks for the extra effort.


----------



## Hawkins (Nov 17, 2006)

But I still need more votes.. comon!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 19, 2006)

ladyphotog said:
			
		

> I would also add to that:
> Arnold Newman
> Annie Lebowitz
> Herb Ritts
> ...


 
I'm shocked I thought I was the only one who even knew who he was any more....

And the pepper series is not high class porn... lol


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't see Lewis Hine anywhere on this page. Well he is now.  Also I'm thinking the FSA's photogs should be represented... Lange and Evans maybe.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 19, 2006)

then the wpa photographers in totality


----------



## mortallis288 (Nov 19, 2006)

maplethorpe- he has some uhh risque stuff but his flowers are awesome


----------

